# Grail Motor



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

First of all for reference here's a neat site with pictures of jut about every car imaginable.

http://www.carpictures.com/

So I appreciate "grail" is an overused term but what would you put in the garage if money was no object. New or old it doesn't matter.

Here's just one of mine, this is a hard top but I have seen a convertible when I was in the States at a big Corvettes show so either would do. Has to be Le Mans Blue though and if it was a vert a white hood. A matching pair would be nice B) people joke about the power figures and they were taken at the flywheel as opposed to later figures which took into consideration all the smog crap but in these days, they were actually under rated to keep insurance companies happy. This would be a beast in it's day bearing in mind it's day 40 years ago.

ULTRA RARE L89 427 / 435hp Tri Power Vette


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> So I appreciate "grail" is an overused term but what would you put in the garage if money was no object.


Even say $15 Million ? :huh: Easy ! a Ferrari - specifically chassis # *0856* :wub: See: http://www.supercars.net/cars/556.html (Check out the credits at the bottom of the page)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

15 mil is ok, whatever you fancy, stick it in the garage 

Even if you are not that interested in cars and it is only something that artistically catches your eye or you think looks good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

In no particular order...

AC Cobra...










Lancia 037...










Lancia Integrale...










Lightweight Landy V8 RR diffs...


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

0856 is of course the only proper FrankenFerrari. Built by David Piper out of a P3 and a 4 litre engine, it was such a good idea that it became retrospectively dubbed P4 by the factory.

My choice? Have you got all night and a fifty acre garage? Starting with the Embericos Bentley, The never built Bugatti post war economy car (750cc twin cam supercharged four - seriously!) A D Type, The Bentley estate from the White Mouse stable, Remus and so on...


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Always wanted an Aston Martin - one of the older V8's please...










oh, and a 68 Dodge Charger in bad boy black :naughty:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh I don`t know,one of these..










or maybe one of these...










Decisions, decisions :dntknw:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

HappyLad said:


> oh, and a 68 Dodge Charger in bad boy black :naughty:


My mate had one in red that he restored and his bro' had a Cougar and they used to race each other at Santa Pod-they were stupidly fast!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tomshep said:


> 0856 is of course the only proper FrankenFerrari. Built by David Piper out of a P3 and a 4 litre engine, it was such a good idea that it became retrospectively dubbed P4 by the factory.


Tom. You really ought to 'gen up' properly on your P4 history before you go spouting off.









I think you're getting a little confused with 08*4*6 - but that's another story altogether (and already debated ad nauseum).


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm lucky to have owned one of my motoring grails for 5 years now.

It's currently under a cover in the garage waiting for the councils to stop ruddy gritting and the sun to come out

*1992 TVR Griffith 4.3BV (one of just 12 Big Valves produced)*


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

those feraris look like kit cars sorry ,the yank tanks are nice and all that but my grail cars would be an unmolested rs2000 mk2,original audi quattro or lancia monte carlo.and for a modern grail it would have to be a t5 california.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> an unmolested rs2000 mk2.


Much as I like all sorts I can't fault that choice


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Well the grail is already in the garage - Fiat Dino spider.

Funny Avidfan should mention the 037, a car most people have never heard of, had a drive in one early 80s

Mindblowing.

Others that would be welcome - Big Healey rally car, Ferrari 250GTO as a shopping car and a TZ2.

David


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There are so many yanks from the 60's and 70's that I'd like but I'll be practical, I don't have a big enough garage. So for me, some Italian flair, delicate designs. 2 cars I particulary remember from when I was kid and it's quite sad to look at the design features and then compare them to the plastic clad, safety overloaded, eurobox, shared platform uglybugs of today. 

Lancia Fulvia, such a pretty car. Front side, or back.



















Alfa Romeo Montreal



















And a 504, I know it's not Italian but it was designed by Pininfarina , saw one at a show last year and it was gorgeous, it's proportions are bang on and it got more attention than any of the exotica.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not a lot of love for these but I think the convertibles are nice cars so one would have to be in the garage.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Aston Martin Db8 for me please.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My car grail has always been the one below but only if I was in the States. A 1967 Ford Mustang Fastback.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

always has been and always will be this










and only Â£30k for a nice one now.

for everyday or family use


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

MarkF said:


> There are so many yanks from the 60's and 70's that I'd like but I'll be practical, I don't have a big enough garage. So for me, some Italian flair, delicate designs. 2 cars I particulary remember from when I was kid and it's quite sad to look at the design features and then compare them to the plastic clad, safety overloaded, eurobox, shared platform uglybugs of today.
> 
> Lancia Fulvia, such a pretty car. Front side, or back.
> 
> ...


Great choices there Mark - the Fulvia is probably my favorite car of all time :thumbsup:

Also love the Alfa Junior almost as much :wub:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

frogspawn said:


> Others that would be welcome - .... Ferrari 250GTO as a shopping car.


As Nick Mason has reputedly used his in the past - or maybe it was for the school run. 

Currently RM Auctions have Matsuda's 250GTO ('63 rebodied as a '64) on offer as a private treaty sale:

http://www.sportscardigest.com/ferrari-250-gto-offered-for-sale-rm-auctions/

.... and according to Top Gear h34r: http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/Ferrari-250-GTO - one sold privately in 2008 for *$28.5M* !! :shocking:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Even though I'm a Porsche man through & through, I'll say a Ferrari 288 GTO


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Any one of these, not fussed which. 




























Or one of many more, too many to list here.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > an unmolested rs2000 mk2.
> ...


the photo makes it look like it's swinging from the pole on the right :notworthy:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> those feraris look like kit cars sorry ,the yank tanks are nice and all that but my grail cars would be an unmolested rs2000 mk2,original audi quattro or lancia monte carlo.and for a modern grail it would have to be a t5 california.


I could go for

RS2000 but probably the Custom

Quattro

Integrale

Avon Sunbeam Lotus


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MarkDavey said:


> Great choices there Mark - the Fulvia is probably my favorite car of all time :thumbsup:
> 
> Also love the Alfa Junior almost as much :wub:


Same tastes Mark, the Alfa is gorgeous, look at the slim pillars! Why can't we have pretty cars nowadays?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> Well the grail is already in the garage - Fiat Dino spider.
> 
> Funny Avidfan should mention the 037, a car most people have never heard of, had a drive in one early 80s
> 
> ...


My dad had several Alfa Romeos and Lancias when I was a kid up until my early teens, the last one he had was a Lancia HPE Volumex-the supercharged one. They might have been as water resistant as an Alka Seltzer but I loved it, I have had a love of Lancias since even though I've never owned one. People rave on about Audis, Subarus and Mitsubishis but the kings of the WRC will always be Lancia.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

MarkF said:


> MarkDavey said:
> 
> 
> > Great choices there Mark - the Fulvia is probably my favorite car of all time :thumbsup:
> ...


My dad had one of those! Stunning car-not much room in the back even when you're a kid!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

MarkF said:


> There are so many yanks from the 60's and 70's that I'd like but I'll be practical, I don't have a big enough garage. So for me, some Italian flair, delicate designs. 2 cars I particulary remember from when I was kid and it's quite sad to look at the design features and then compare them to the plastic clad, safety overloaded, eurobox, shared platform uglybugs of today.
> 
> Lancia Fulvia, such a pretty car. Front side, or back.
> 
> ...


Nice choices, especially that Peugeot. I used to like the 404 convertible too.

I think I'd add a Citroen DS an Alfa Ginetta and maybe a Facel Vega convertible in there for good measure.

If I was allowed to have any car though, I'd probably choose a Porsche 917 but I'd probably never drive it.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

From my handle there can only be one










Pictured outside the Casino Monte Carlo


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry - Senility creeping in. P4 history is controversial at the best of times. Loved my Junior more than my then wife. One of them had to go and it wasn't a difficult decision to leave her or Denmark.

DSs are no good today for any purpose other than to be looked at, however significant they were 55 years ago and there is only one decent CX left. I think I'd have a CX built in aluminium and fitted with the new V6 diesel. It is one of the most beautiful cars ever made and a real pain to live with which is why I no longer do but they were superb to drive and quite beguiling. There'd have to be a 900Turbo as well. Running costs slightly more than the Concorde fleet but such a fine motor car. And the complete Aston martin range, neatly cubed and stacked in the corner.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tomshep said:


> Sorry - Senility creeping in. P4 history is controversial at the best of times.


*Certain* P4's possibly, but *not* # 0856 - irrefutable unmolested originality and provenance: http://www.barchetta.cc/english/all.ferraris/detail/0856.330P4.htm .... and a fairly distinguished ownership history - Bernie included ! :to_become_senile:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I must admit to having a soft spot for one of these.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually, the P4 is unimportant. They were, after all a historical footnote, failing to do what was intended for them against a much better racing car in the Ford. Like Aston racers, (most of which were unsuccessful,) they are pretty average but very expensive. I've seen some of Bernie's cars BTW. Not one of them could be described as unmolested. Any patina they ever had is long polished away on behalf of the obsessive perfectionist owner. Add a Le Mans D-type to my tab. Long nose model, please. The DeTomaso has been re engineered and that looks like one of them (Hall Pantera?). Brutishly quick almost civilised and not expensive to buy or own. Good choice.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd like a mint example of one of these.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> I must admit to having a soft spot for one of these.


There was one of those running around here a while back, awesome motor in the metal but no match for a good Chevy :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I must admit to having a soft spot for one of these.
> ...


You do surprise me Bond as they are powered by a great lump of "good ole' USofA pig iron"  351 Cleveland in the early cars.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

What can you do with these beauts eh? they're lovely but all a bit precious how about a Bentley land clearer [i'm the chain-sawer], this was such a nice motor when it was used and serviced, bit clattery now but still coooool- you can just about make out the Korean star on the inner wing!


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


*Ding


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

In my dreams :sleep1: :inlove:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> In my dreams :sleep1: :inlove:


Brutal and sexy at the same time.

That's the E- type mix.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep an E Type would go nicely in the garage but I'd prefer one of the early ones


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now don't laugh....but, if i won the lottery next week, i'd be straight down to buy one of these....


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This:

Mercedes 300 SL Gullwing










Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

959

F40

917


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> 959
> 
> F40
> 
> *917*


917's are attainable for the 'man in the street' - without a lottery win - in replica form, of course:

http://www.baileyedwardscars.co.za/index/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=56


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not a 917 then 

I dont do homages :hi:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> now don't laugh....but, if i won the lottery next week, i'd be straight down to buy one of these....


You can take the boy out of the East End ..... 

Nothing wrong with them at all but if I won the lottery I would definiteley be after something else!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> now don't laugh....but, if i won the lottery next week, i'd be straight down to buy one of these....


You do surprise me Shawn, I thought you would have gone for something a bit more "bespoke" 



















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Family transport AMG G55










For the noise 60's Camaro










Supercar Lambo Muiria Concept










Just for me 76 Golf GTI


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

r00barb said:


> Just for me 76 Golf GTI


+1


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

one of these










or maybe one of these










or if I'm being greedy both with a Bristol thrown in too! :thumbup:


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

After owning 2 Alfa's (145 cloverleaf and 159 Touring Lusso) and 4 soft tops (Spitfire, MX5, MR2 & S2000) it would have to be an Alfa 2600 soft top.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thought yours would be a Sopwith


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I think I'll go with a Porsche 904GTS


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

would have to be one of these for me

:drool:









:drool:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > now don't laugh....but, if i won the lottery next week, i'd be straight down to buy one of these....
> ...


i just dont get cars......  i might stretch to a discovery, but that would be it.....


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

handlehall said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


mmmmm...i see some stereo-typing ging on here ......

saying that.....it does look cool in the orange........


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > now don't laugh....but, if i won the lottery next week, i'd be straight down to buy one of these....
> ...


ahh...the mighty mighty cortina......a classic.....

wouldnt mind a mk4 or 5 2.3 ghia.....black roof....black rear sunviser......rubber spoiler on the boot


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Maybe one of these would be better than the Cortina


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

mulliner86 said:


> would have to be one of these for me
> 
> :drool:
> 
> ...


Nice car, my son has an R33GT-R Midnight Purple, very very fast, if I was younger............ :sleep1: dream on


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Where do I start!?

This for out and about:










This for the weekend:










and this:










This for popping down to Monte:










This for, well cause I've always wanted one!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd love either of these in my garage, preferably both!:-



















Both in tarmac spec of course, the 6R4 would be for sunny Sundays, and the TR7 V8 for FUN!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------

